# FunSize's female rats



## FunSize (Jan 29, 2011)

These female rats don't have names yet so please post name ideas below.
*Female rat number one.*








*Female rat number two.*


----------



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

Number 1: Echo (ec-oh)
Number 2:Ruby
OR
Number1:Angel
Number2:Onyx (on-inx)


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Glad to see that you joined the forum FunSize 
Your ratties are so adorable and I cannot wait to see more pictures of your lovely ladies.

I like the names that mazzi.rat picked out, other then Ruby because that is a fairly common name, I have come to find out. My PEWs name is Ruby. Ruby Soho lol. Echo and Angel are pretty cute names though ^^


----------



## cathouse (Feb 7, 2011)

Aww so adorable! 

My name ideas are:

Dolly Parton
&
Shiny Shoes

I like strange pet names


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

One of my rats looks exactly like the one in the first pic and her name is Mocha. Then I have Minnie, Lola, and Boo bear lol 
then my boys are howard and sampson


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the sound of Echo and Onyx as a pair.


----------

